# Handgun purchase permit - find out tomorrow



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Find out tomorow if I'll be approved a handgun purchase permit in NC. Had a DUI in NJ about 10 years ago, I believe it's a misdemeanor in NJ. Don't know if it will have any bearing on whether or not the Sheriff approves or disapproves. Wish me luck...anyone know off the top of their heads whether it's a show-stopper in NC? :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure about the standard permit, but I'm pretty sure you'll be a no-go if you want a CHP.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

As long as you haven't had a DWI/DUI within the last 3 years you will be ok, unless you have a prior DWI/DUI history.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it was a one time thing and it's over three years old I wouldn't worry about it. Dang shame you have to have permission to by a gun. Good luck.


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> Not sure about the standard permit, but I'm pretty sure you'll be a no-go if you want a CHP.


What is 'CHP'?


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Dang shame you have to have permission to by a gun.


Quoted for truth! :roll:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zimman20 said:


> What is 'CHP'?


Concealed Handgun Permit. We don't have Concealed Weapon here, we're limited only to handguns. No batons, knives, etc like other states.


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Todd. :smt023


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe you can find some useable info here. I keep this web-site in my Favorites List. Good luck with the "Lawyereese". 
Click here: http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, dude....lawyer-ese, indeed!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

So did you get approved?


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Supposed to call after 2:00 pm. I'll give 'em until 2:30 and sweat it out a little longer. Hopefully it's ready, one way or the other. :smt083


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

*APPROVED!* :smt1099

Now, what to buy? :mrgreen: Probably go to the gun show in Charlotte in October and see what that's all about. 

Thanks to all for your inputs. :smt023


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

If you are coming to Charlotte go to Carolina Sporting Arms off South Blvd. They have reasonable prices and great customer service. Congrats on your permit!


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Good to know, thanks on both counts!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Congradulations. Now all you need is some "steel", (or poly, or whatever) to go with the paper.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

congrats on the permit. you definatly need to get you a pistol now. im sorry to say but my colleciton is slowly but shirley growing because of how this world is goin. GOD DAMN TERRORISTS wont make me and my family scared to live in my own home. my 5 year old daughter went with my to a gun shop so she can get an education from a gun enthusiast and have her know that a gun is not a toy but a dangerous tool. she wants her own small pink rifle that we saw at the shop. it was a cute little rifle. fit her just fine. i think my wife and daughter will be able to look after this house and god forbid this town if shit hits the fan. me and my brothers in the military are doing our best to keep them DAMN TERRORISTS out of our towns and cities. sorry i get carried away with thinkin of how we have to arm ourselves for that "Just in Case" scenario. 

anyways, funny thing happened to me at the craven county gun show here in NC. i bought a gun back in 2004 at the same gun show. you know how you fill out the paper work and turn it in and they run the background check then they print out a permit to buy a gun there or anywhere. so i did that last weekend and i came back fifteen minutes later and i asked if my background checked out good, the lady asked me if i had been convicted of a sexual assault in 02. im like hell no. i wouldnt be in the military and not here applying for a handgun permit. then she said i had to wait for the sheriff to come buy with the copy of the report. i had to wait for almost 2 hours, for the sheriff to come by and hand over to the sheriff at the gun show to read that is wasnt totally not me. they actually gave me 2 permits for the price of one and i got my taurus milleniumm pro .45 and a bushmaster ar-15. later with my extra permit, probably for christmas im goin to buy me a glock 19. so that was my story from the gunshow last weekend.


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, it's my perception that the world has changed, and not for the better - thus my desire to arm myself to protect mine and ours. Shame that it's come to this, but it is what it is....prepare to defend yours.

Terrorism is but one concern for me, the other is the escalating violence such as home invasions. Where I live the Sheriff dept. is undermanned and overworked, their response time is something like 8-10 minutes...that's too long for me, by that time it could all be over but the wailing. 

We're constitutionally guaranteed the right to own (at least the way I read the 2nd A.) and I'm gonna exercise it. I'm not going to rely on the Gov't (at any level) to defend us...any help they'll offer when they finally arrive would be appreciated, of course. :smt023


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

hahahaha, any help the police can offer after they get there is appreciated, like carrying the person away so we dont have to strain ourselves doin it. 

you are right on the home invasions. home invaders know that the police wont be there for about maybe 10 minutes like you said. im agree with you on the 2nd A, we have the right to bare arms and so we should. it is our primal instinct to protect ourselves and our loved ones. sometimes by any means possible.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

rudy said:


> congrats on the permit. you definatly need to get you a pistol now. im sorry to say but my colleciton is slowly but shirley growing because of how this world is goin. GOD DAMN TERRORISTS wont make me and my family scared to live in my own home. my 5 year old daughter went with my to a gun shop so she can get an education from a gun enthusiast and have her know that a gun is not a toy but a dangerous tool. she wants her own small pink rifle that we saw at the shop. it was a cute little rifle. fit her just fine. i think my wife and daughter will be able to look after this house and god forbid this town if shit hits the fan. me and my brothers in the military are doing our best to keep them DAMN TERRORISTS out of our towns and cities. sorry i get carried away with thinkin of how we have to arm ourselves for that "Just in Case" scenario.
> 
> anyways, funny thing happened to me at the craven county gun show here in NC. i bought a gun back in 2004 at the same gun show. you know how you fill out the paper work and turn it in and they run the background check then they print out a permit to buy a gun there or anywhere. so i did that last weekend and i came back fifteen minutes later and i asked if my background checked out good, the lady asked me if i had been convicted of a sexual assault in 02. im like hell no. i wouldnt be in the military and not here applying for a handgun permit. then she said i had to wait for the sheriff to come buy with the copy of the report. i had to wait for almost 2 hours, for the sheriff to come by and hand over to the sheriff at the gun show to read that is wasnt totally not me. they actually gave me 2 permits for the price of one and i got my taurus milleniumm pro .45 and a bushmaster ar-15. later with my extra permit, probably for christmas im goin to buy me a glock 19. so that was my story from the gunshow last weekend.


the sherriff actually came by and put the permit in your hand?:smt107,do you live in a really small town? in Texas all those things are done over the phone,takes 10 min.


----------

